# Proactive tipping notice



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:

"_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_

My tips have quadrupled.

Rather than moaning here on UPnet, we need to be proactive and educate passengers.

I've found the gentlest way is the "Uber _NO LONGER_ includes tips" way of mentioning it. This is the least threatening or least invasive way of discussing it.

"Uber cut our rates but then didn't tell passengers that tips are no longer included" Makes UBER the bad guy, not the driver for asking for a tip.

UBER BAD DRIVER GOOD is the best way to couch these kinds of conversations.

Good luck!


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


Nice fun fact.

Butt...... (as Rakos would say...and where are you Rakos?)

Screenshots or it never happened

jk......glad you're making it work for you!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


You presume the paxholes know how to read


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty clever.

However, I really think there's very few pax out there that still think the tip is included.
Especially since there is now a tipping option. That makes it pretty obvious, and obviously new pax that weren't around back then.

But if it works for you, even a little, why not.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Notjust A. Nutherant said:


> Nice fun fact.
> 
> Butt...... (as Rakos would say...and where are you Rakos?)
> 
> Screenshots or it never happened














Cableguynoe said:


> However, I really think there's very few pax out there that still think the tip is included.
> .


I have this conversation a dozen times a day, many pax are very surprised and claim "wow I didn't know" as they hand me cash.

We just gotta stay positive and professional - here is a statement I make:

" _you might have noticed that a lot of drivers are fairly grumpy lately, that's because our rates of been cut but passengers were never told that they need to make up the difference with the tip! Well, I think that's a bad attitude to have, sort of like cut off your nose to spite your face&#8230; So my point is, I want to provide you with the most professional service possible, and then as gently as possible mention that tips are no longer included. _"

This seems to be a good way to broach the subject.

And all after I have provided a welcome environment with mints and car chargers and xm radio.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I have noticed...

A marked improvement in tipping...8>)

Rakos
















PS. I just added the tip idea...thx for the idea DFY...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My fun fact says: “Tips are not included in the fare but are always greatly appreciated.” I think I like yours better though. What was your previous fun fact?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> My fun fact says: "Tips are not included in the fare but are always greatly appreciated." I think I like yours better though. What was your previous fun fact?


My previous fun fact was what is now listed as my favorite story (see screenshot) I'm pretty annoyed with passengers that try to get in in the middle of the street or before the car stops moving and/or who walk in front of my moving car.

Ugh.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:


A fund fact, not a fun fact.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thing is though, tips were never Included ever.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Thing is though, tips were never Included ever.


It was, at one time, a "gratuity included" service as it was MARKETED.

But our (drivers) new terms of service a year ago NOW specifically states that gratuities are not included.

So, we can legally and honestly say "gratuities are no longer included" as that was the original perception of the public.

Remember when drivers were being deactivated for asking for tips ? That policy has changed, and so has the terms of service to specifically state now that tips not included.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

A lot more are getting it now...

Either that or...

I'm gettin better...8>)

Rakos


----------



## kah5683 (May 15, 2017)

Have you noticed a corresponding decrease in ratings since putting in the mention of tips?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t do this enough, but when I drop a passenger And ask them to rate me, my tips go up

I really like this idea to ask for a tip more directly


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

as we approach the drop off point, I always say "Looks like we made it. Thanks for the call. Please don't slam the door and don't forget to tip your driver."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> as we approach the drop off point, I always say "Looks like we made it. Thanks for the call. Please don't slam the door and don't forget to tip your driver."


You forgot...

"Make sure you have your cell phone"...

Saves a lot of returns.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

This was working when uber let us first create a profile but it isn't working as much anymore.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

kah5683 said:


> Have you noticed a corresponding decrease in ratings since putting in the mention of tips?


I am a 4.95 driver on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft. Discussing tips has never affected ratings so long as I mention it as noted in this thread, and provide professional service.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


I like this!! Please keep us posted to let us know if the tipping continues. I might actually try this.

I didn't know that many people read those things about the drivers (although occasionally a pax will read it out loud as I'm driving and at first I'll think "huh? What are you talking about?" then I realize they're reading the driver info page.



DrivingForYou said:


> My previous fun fact was what is now listed as my favorite story (see screenshot) I'm pretty annoyed with passengers that try to get in in the middle of the street or before the car stops moving and/or who walk in front of my moving car.
> 
> Ugh.


That's so infuriating! People literally walk into the street and try to open the damn door as I'm pulling over. Like GET ON THE SIDEWALK MOTHER****ER!!

It makes me despise that pax immediately. They have no hope of anything but 2 or 3 stars automatically.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

More like Uber lied to you and tip was never included in the fare. Now you have the truth, tips are appreciated. Stop being a cheap arse and tip your driver like you tip everyone else.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I like this!! Please keep us posted to let us know if the tipping continues. I might actually try this.
> 
> I didn't know that many people read those things about the drivers (although occasionally a pax will read it out loud as I'm driving and at first I'll think "huh? What are you talking about?" then I realize they're reading the driver info page.


To be clear, I think my increased tips is not just having that in fun facts, but also that I'll mention that tips are no longer included whenever I can, such as when pax ask which do you like better lyft or uber".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> To be clear, I think my increased tips is not just having that in fun facts, but also that I'll mention that tips are no longer included whenever I can, such as when pax ask which do you like better lyft or uber".


I use ANY question to answer in "tips".

How do you like driving for Uber?
Depends on if its a tipping day or not. Surprising how many pax's think the tip is included.

Busy today?
Not really, but its all good, people are tipping today.

Isn't it a pretty day today?
Yes it is. People are in a good mood and tipping for a change.

Sure is a rainy day today.
Yes it is. I think it put people in a good mood, they're all tipping for a change.

How long have you been drving for Uber?
Since they came to town. ARE YOU GONG TO TIP ME? Conversation is extra ya know.

I've been thinking of driving for Uber, should I?
Not here. Maybe in the big city where people seem to be sophisticated enough to have the manners to tip. Everybody here was raised by wolves.

I can bring ANY opening question to the subject of tips.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I use ANY question to answer in "tips".
> 
> How do you like driving for Uber?
> Depends on if its a tipping day or not. Surprising how many pax's think the tip is included.
> ...


Exactly. Easy to lead to it.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

ripping a page from the bible thumpers are ya?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry, I don't like lying to the passengers. I wouldn't tip someone BS'ing me that the tips used to be included. That's just me though.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Well here's the really bad news. When people sign up as a pax, there is an option to set a predetermined tip rate. But this is only for uber taxi, not other uber platforms. So you have riders that think they've been tipping drivers and they've actually been stiffing them. It gets very awkward when you try to inform pax about this. It's hard finding you've been an asshole for months or years.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

osii said:


> Well here's the really bad news. When people sign up as a pax, there is an option to set a predetermined tip rate. But this is only for uber taxi, not other uber platforms. So you have riders that think they've been tipping drivers and they've actually been stiffing them. It gets very awkward when you try to inform pax about this. It's hard finding you've been an asshole for months or years.


There is no Uber taxi in California, and no option for a pre determined tip in this market.


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Where can I go to edit my fun facts? I'm on the app under account and can't find it. I have: help, waybill, documents, settings, music, about, and insurance. I went into all of that and even edit under my name. Still nothing.


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hmm... I can't see it. Any ideas??


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


That's good. What % tipped before you added this wording?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> That's good. What % tipped before you added this wording?


5%, closer to 20% now but to be clear it isn't JUST the wording I am also proactive in engaging/explaining how gratuities were removed from the fare.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just stole your words and they are now in MY fun facts profile. I still keep the mirror hanger sign about tips not being included and it still does a great job getting more tips but I am hopeful that this will also kick in some additional cash and in-app tips.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Slight variation on the same theme:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> It's amazing how simply mentioning something is enough to persuade some people one way or another.
> 
> I'm not one of those people. I hate suggestive selling. If I get the feeling that someone is trying to up sell me on something it's an immediate turn off.
> 
> All this to say it's going to backfire on you with certain people if they're anything like me. I'm willing to take that risk because with low tip rates on Uber I'm pretty sure my perspective is not the norm.


Everything is odds. You are the odd one. MOST people don't even know you're doing it. If my system works on 60% of the population ... what do I care about the other 40%? They (you) not going to tip anyway. No loss. GTFO o my car.



June132017 said:


> Sorry, I don't like lying to the passengers. I wouldn't tip someone BS'ing me that the tips used to be included. That's just me though.


Yup, that's just you. Another of the 40%. I don't hesitate to lie to liars. Pax's are liars. "I'll tip you in the ap."



SpongemanGreg said:


> ripping a page from the bible thumpers are ya?


Yes, I was raised by 'bible thumpers'. I learned REAL young that they full of shit. They taught me the bible, then beat me with it. I learned to use what they 'taught' me to refute them. I learned 'creative arguing' young. I got in a bunch of trouble once in grade school. A church elder said that "money is the root of all evil." I pointed out that that is NOT what it says. Partial sentence. The whole thing is "_The love of_ money is the root of all evil." And if money is so evil, why do my folks have to give 10% or more to the church?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> ...


What a great idea! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I use ANY question to answer in "tips".
> 
> How do you like driving for Uber?
> Depends on if its a tipping day or not. Surprising how many pax's think the tip is included.
> ...


ROFLMFAO


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> I put the following statement under "fun fact" on my profile in the app:
> 
> "_Uber no longer includes gratuities in your fare - please remember to tip, as we rely on tips for our income. Thank you!!"_
> 
> My tips have quadrupled.


Have you experienced any backlash? I decided to try a similar statement for a few days; while I think it helped to get me a decent tip from one pax, I haven't seen an overall improvement, and I also started receiving, for the first time since I began driving, a few four star ratings. Don't know if it's just coincidental, or passive-aggressive people knocking a star off to protest being reminded that they're cheap or irrationally clinging to a tip-free Uber of the past.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Have you experienced any backlash? I decided to try a similar statement for a few days; while I think it helped to get me a decent tip from one pax, I haven't seen an overall improvement, and I also started receiving, for the first time since I began driving, a few four star ratings. Don't know if it's just coincidental, or passive-aggressive people knocking a star off to protest being reminded that they're cheap or irrationally clinging to a tip-free Uber of the past.


I am a 4.95 driver and have been 4.94-4.96 over the last 1500 rides. My 4 star percentage has not wavered from 3%.

The note in the profile is only part of the strategy. I also bring it up when I can in conversation and I have reading materials that include tipping etiquette and I just added signs all over the car that say

*"Welcome! Gratuities are NOT included in your fare. Please remember to tip. Thank you!" *


----------

